# Turkey safety ?



## sparkyp (Dec 6, 2012)

If I smoke a turkey on Saturday & when it is done wrap it in foil & then wrap in a blanket & put it in an ice chest. Will retain enuf heat to be safe for a Sunday dinner?  Hate to have to refrigerate it over night & try to reheat if not required.  Not to mention worrying about drying it out a bunch.   Any ideas / recommendations?


----------



## linguica (Dec 6, 2012)

sparkyp said:


> If I smoke a turkey on Saturday & when it is done wrap it in foil & then wrap in a blanket & put it in an ice chest. Will retain enuf heat to be safe for a Sunday dinner? Hate to have to refrigerate it over night & try to reheat if not required. Not to mention worrying about drying it out a bunch. Any ideas / recommendations?


In a word.............no


----------



## sparkyp (Dec 6, 2012)

Maybe should have mentioned, I did the wrapping with a brisket & it was still 110 Sunday noon.  But I realize poultry is a different world.  
Never the less sounds like it isn't recommended for the turkey.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 7, 2012)

sparkyp said:


> Maybe should have mentioned, I did the wrapping with a brisket & it was still 110 Sunday noon.  But I realize poultry is a different world.
> Never the less sounds like it isn't recommended for the turkey.



:icon_eek:

Not only is it not recommended for the turkey, it's not recommended for the brisket!!!

Never take chances when it comes to food safety!!!!!!




~Martin


----------



## sparkyp (Dec 7, 2012)

Wow!!!  That is really a surprise.  
I guess multiple top notch competition bbq-ers have never gotten that word.  Wrapping & placing in a ice chest to maintain the heat is one of their tips, at least for pork or beef.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 7, 2012)

sparkyp said:


> Wow!!!  That is really a surprise.
> I guess multiple top notch competition bbq-ers have never gotten that word.  Wrapping & placing in a ice chest to maintain the heat is one of their tips, at least for pork or beef.



Wow? Surprise? Really?
Yeah, wrapped & placed in an ice chest for a relatively short period of time and at safe temperatures.
Not overnight for hours on end and in "the danger zone" for God only knows how long!!!!


~Martin


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 7, 2012)

You or anybody else can wrap and put Smoked Meat in a cooler as long as it stays at or above 140*F. For a single Brisket or Pork Butt that is about 5 hours. For a Turkey or a couple Racks of Ribs, maybe 2-3 hours, as they are not as hot as the brisket or butt going in (200*F) and they have an overall lower mass. The most important issue with Poultry is we only smoke to 165*F. This is technically " just " at the recommended temp for the elimination of Bacteria. If your thermometer is off, if the probe is too close to the surface or bone, a portion of the meat may be under temp. If you begin to carve and find undercooked meat you can correct the situation immediately. But if that same bird just spent 12 hours in a cooler and cooled to under 140*F any residual live or spored up bacteria can multiply and cause issues. Does this guy or that guy in competition engage in risky behavior? Sure, but that don't make it a good idea! Yes, in a perfect world the meat going in the cooler is Sterile and the towels are clean and bacteria free and the cooler is air tight so there is very little chance it will become contaminated and there is no issue even if it cools below 140*F...BUT...We don't live in a perfect world, thermometers can be inaccurate, towels, even if clean, can still harbor bacteria, clean coolers can still contain bacteria in seams and scratches and coolers are not always air tight...You will not find anyone here that will say what you plan is safe...JJ


----------



## sparkyp (Dec 7, 2012)

Thank you!  Excellent explanation.  Also pointed out that I overlooked the final temp for brisket vs the turkey.  Anyway, the Q-ers I referred to recommended the procedure to maintain heat for transporting to a gathering or whatever but admittedly didn't talk about specific acceptable times. Mixon uses the procedure to 'rest' brisket for 4 hrs so that isn't even considering a "keep warm time".  Jeff's book pg 45 uses the procedure but admittedly for UP to 4 hrs.   Anyway I think you can see why I might question if I could push the envelope a little & still be safe.  Never the less I understand the 140 criteria.  Thanks again for the answer with explanation.  
Now I only have to decide on refrigerate/reheat or overnight smoke.


----------

